# Merlin & Sera are here!



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

We had a ton going on Saturday - feral cat people showed up with cats and cages, company came to see their horse they bought from us, new refrigerator arrived and BEST OF ALL ..........

Merlin and Sera arrived about 3pm - right on time - right on schedule -

THANK YOU AGAIN BOOTHILL TRANSPORT FOR CARING FOR OUR NEW BABIES!

I have to say that Holly and I almost forgot to look at the horses when Chris stepped out of the truck! mmmmmmmmm what eye candy LOL LOL LOL We tried not to be too giddy in front of hubby (Pop) but he can deliver horses here anytime! LOL Too funny! Mmmmmmmm

Merlin & Sera had quite the welcome wagon upon arrival:







All 23 pregnant mares came rushing to greet Merlin - new man in town huh?











What are Merlie & Holly looking at above? Well, OC did not like the new boy getting all the attention from those pregnant mares! Check out OC observing:






Okay, back to Merlie & Pretty Sera:






I just knew the grandbabies would LOVE LOVE little itty bitty Sera:






Let's go check out your new digs :











I think Merlin approves:
















Check out Angel STEALING pieces of Merlins hay - - it's obvious she likes MISSOURI hay better than ours! LOL






We cannot thank Parmela (Star Ridge Acres) enough for allowing Merlin & Sera to come to Maryland. They are in good hands and happy. I had sent tons of pics to Parmela the other day as I promised to keep in touch. While I know she'll miss them, I hope in her heart she knows they are in a good place.





We're very proud to have Sera and Merlin join our program - thank you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 22, 2010)

Awwwww.



Thanks again Marlene and Holly. They look very happy!

And Sera just seems so tiny in the pics - especially in the one with Merlin. He's only 29" and he looks so much bigger than she does. And she's got all that 4" yak hair!lol



Goodness she looks like a wooly mamoth!! Merlie got a full bodyclip in late Sept so he's not nearly as hairy as poor little Sera.

Thanks again. It's gotten easier as the week has progressed. But I still miss them.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

OH Merlie and Sera are DOLL BABIES!! Merlie was a perfect little man when he got off the trailer with all those ladies watching and talking to him. But like Parmela said he likes his ladies. He sure does. And Pretty Sera, she stole my heart when she got off that trailer






. Oh man!

Oh and that Chris..hmmmmmmmmmmmm................ Wow! LMAO. He was some nice eye candy



, Wow. Blue eyes and a southern accent. Yup! He can deliver horses here anytime. I told Marlene that I think our next purchase will have to be in NC









. Ah hahahahhaha..............


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 22, 2010)

So good to hear they arrived and by the pictures they seem to just love their new home, congratulations





Lisa


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pics



Congratulations!!!! Wow, I just love your place. My poor husband, everytime I see new pics of your place I bug him to let us hurry up asnd move again


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations, what a lucky lady



:yeah


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 22, 2010)

You have beautiful horses and a beautiful barn


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 23, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]What lovely pictures! Little Sera is just adorable.



[/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Jan 23, 2010)

I had to laugh at the second photo of MERLIN. He is looking down that fenceline with all those mares like he s thinking...I got my work cut out for me!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my how adorable they are! Merlin is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 24, 2010)

I am so very excited for you guys and your wonderful new family members! I appreciate you sharing with all of us!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 29, 2010)

Sera is so tiny and looks so sweet. I love Merlie's black black coat. Looks like black velvet! Congrats I know you were so anxious to get your new babies home, you waited so long for them. Now the wait is on for our new LKF mares. Come on June






:HappyBounce


----------



## fancyappy (Feb 9, 2010)

beautiful home and horses. Congrats on your new additions, they are both wonderful


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 10, 2010)

wingnut said:


> Oh my how adorable they are! Merlin is gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Pretty little Sera has just totally stollen my heart. She is such a sweetheart. She just looks at me and I melt to the stall floor. lol





And Merlin, what can I say, WOW. He is such a little gentleman. And boy does he love his neck scratched and to give kisses. I just cant Thank Parmela from Star Ridge Minis enough for allowing us to purchase these two beautiful horses.


----------

